
Show HN: I wrote a Donald Trump text to speech app in Rust (warning: audio) - echelon
http://jungle.horse/#%7B%22s%22%3A%22hello%20hn%2C%20did%20you%20go%20to%20vote%20yet%3F%22%7D
======
zorrb
This is hard to have fun with given the current election status..

------
anonfunction
How did you gather all the audio clips to map them to the words?

------
nanis
This is horribly choppy.

